# 2ww am I seeing things?



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi I am 13 days into my 2ww although I don't officially test while thursday morning.  I have done a test this morning although it wasn't my first wee sample. I got the 10 uim tests off the internet.  There is one dark pink line and another faint line next to it.  The test says don't take the result after 10 minutes.  The line is still very faint but I think it is there.  Could I pregnant or has the faint line appeared because it is older than 10 minutes?  how confusing....


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

How long was it before the faint line appeared ??

If the 2nd line appeared before the 10 miniute limit the I would say Congratulations are in order !!!

Perhaps try one tomorrow morning with your first wee.

I hope it is a  for you.

Tashja xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi MrsG, I don't know think it was before, but you can see things can't you might go get one of the digital clear blue ones that say "pregnant" or "not pregnant" at least you can't see things then can you

thanks for your advice, I really hope it is a BFP as will be most upset if I have been seeing things or saw the line after 10 minutes.


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi

Really hoping you get your BFP!

I know you think you are seeing things because you want it so much. Do another test to make sure.

Rach.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Rach, your eyes play tricks don't they?  yes will get one of the digital ones I think and wait til tomorrow first sample.  Let you know, keep fingers and toes crossed. x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Meggie moo,
Just a quick note to wish you the best of luck for tomorow  

  
xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree too Meggie moo......

Sending lots of    for you..

Natsxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Meggie Moo

Sounds really positive to me.  Good luck with your test tomorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you    

Allison xxx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIEVE IT - I have done a First Response test and it is definitely positive...............surely this is it. I aren't due at the hospital til Thursday....this must be right surely? One dark pink line and another medium pink line next to it !!!!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

That is most definately a 

    

Way to go...

Wishing you a Happy and healthy 8 months!

Natxx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks Nats, will feel better when I go on thursday x


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Bet you can't believe it!! Well done.

Hope your official test on thursday shows it is a good strong positive - but sounds like it is already!

Rach. x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

BIG FAT CONGRATS!    

I had to do 5 tests before I was convinced!!! . Brilliant news!!! Good luck for Thursday  .
Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.  You're   

niki x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

wow fantastic  news Meggie congratulations wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy ahead

love bw xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks nikki and whenwilli, congrats to you both too x

My daughter will be so giddy, she goes on about a brother or sister all the time.  My daughter is Megan Leigh and she is 3.5 years, obviously won't tell her yet, but I gosh I could cry - just need the confirmation on thursday.


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Meggy,
You couldn't wait then? Well it sounds like a   to me!
The wait is over for me too,   arrived today.  
fiwi


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!    

Wish you all the best! i only hope one day i can say the same as you.  


Take care.. Amanda.x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought it might be a  !!!! lol

Congratulations !!! Testing early ..... How would Megan feel about a brother AND a sister !!! lol

Just have to say our little girl is 2 and she is Morgan Leigh and we call het Morgie Moo as well !!!

Tashja xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Fiwi, yes felt crappy for days so thought I would test - just waiting for hospital confirmation on thursday. I am really sorry your af came.  Next time!!

Mrs G - isn't that strange our daughters have similar names Megan would love a sibling, she goes on about it all the time.  What twins?

Amanda - I am no way near out of the wood, haven't even had hospital confirmation and scan, but I know how you feeling, I have been there so many times. I wish you all the luck in the world for the future x

Babywhisper - thanks for your congrats x


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well done meggie moo on your bfp!
Denise x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Congratulations meggie moo!!!!!   

Take good care of yourself


xxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Meggie Moo

I can't tell you how chuffed I am to see that someone with no tubes has a BFP - you're an inspriation to me.

Baby dust & congrats
LOL
Nix
xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!

Have a healthy and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

WOOOPPPEEEEE Meggie Moo!!!    

You must be well and truly over the moon!!!

Come and join us on the 'Bun in the Oven' board and join the 'Waiting for 1st Scan' girls, we would love to chat to you!! 

Nicky xx


----------

